# Problem - Winamp Toolbar für Firefox



## memphis76 (1. Januar 2009)

*Problem - Winamp Toolbar für Firefox*

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit Winamp in Verbindung mit Firefox. Bislang nutzte ich Mozilla Firefox als Standard-Browser. Vor zwei Tagen habe ich Winamp installiert und war mit meinem flinken Finger zu schnell, so dass bei mir auch einige Toolbars mit installiert wurden - u. a. die Winamp-Toolbar für Firefox. 

Das (ich denke mal es liegt daran) hat zur Folge, dass ich Firefox nicht mehr starten kann, und den im Winamp integrierten Browser nutzen muss (bzw. den IE, den ich separat noch starten kann). Aber Firefox funktioniert nicht mehr.

Das Tool kann ich über die Systemsteuerung --> Software nicht deinstallieren. Es kommt eine Meldung, dass man das entweder über die Firefox-Einstellungen machen muss (was ich ja nicht mehr öffnen kann, auch nicht im Safe-Modus!!) oder über die Winamp-Einstellungen die Toolbar installieren (wo ich keine Einstellung finde bzw. keine Möglichkeit zum deinstallieren).

Hilfe im Netz hab ich nur gefunden, dass man Firefox im Safe-Modus öffnen kann - was bei mir aber nicht funktioniert. Es kommt nur kurz die Lade-Sanduhr, und das war´s dann.

Über die Software-Einstellungen --> Programmzugriff und -standards festlegen --> habe ich Firefox als Standard-Browser eingestellt, was aber auch keine positive Reaktion zeigte.

Ich habe beide Programme komplett deinstalliert, nur die Winamp Toolbar für Firefox lässt sich nicht deinstallieren und bleibt hartnäckig bestehen! Neuinstallation brauchte auch keinen Erfolg   

Bevor ich jetzt C:/ formatiere und neu installiere wollt ich um HILFE rufen. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand eine Idee, wie man dieses nervige Programm deinstallieren bzw. abschalten kann ..

Hoffe auf positive Antworten .. und DANKE schon mal im Voraus.

Gruß
Memph


----------



## fiumpf (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem - Winamp Toolbar für Firefox*



			
				memphis76 am 01.01.2009 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe beide Programme komplett deinstalliert


Firefox und WinAmp?

Ich würde den Programmordner der Toolbar unter C:\Programme löschen, mit TuneUp den Eintrag aus dem Softwaremenü entfernen und zur Sicherheit die Einträge in der Registry manuell löschen. Auch mal den Autostart überprüfen.

Danach sollte die Toolbar auf jeden Fall weg sein. Firefox würde ich auch deinstallieren und die Registryeinträge entfernen. Danach FF neu installieren.


----------



## memphis76 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem - Winamp Toolbar für Firefox*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort ..



			
				fiumpf am 01.01.2009 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> memphis76 am 01.01.2009 19:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja, beide .. nur unter den Systemeinstellungen --> Software steht weiterhin "Winamp Toolbar for Firefox". Einen Ordner unter C:/Programme gibt es auch nicht. Der Winamp-Ordner ist nach der Deinstallation ebenso weg wie der Mozilla-Ordner. Einen Hinweis auf nen anderen Ordner o. ä. find ich ncht.

Danke für die Tips, werde ich gleich mal machen. Mit der Registry bin ich immer etwas vorsichtig, da ich mich da nicht so gut auskenne   Soll ich jeden Hinweis auf Mozilla und Winamp löschen? Also die, die unter Software stehen?


----------



## fiumpf (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem - Winamp Toolbar für Firefox*



			
				memphis76 am 01.01.2009 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Also die, die unter Software stehen?


Unter Software in der Registry?


----------



## memphis76 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem - Winamp Toolbar für Firefox*



			
				fiumpf am 01.01.2009 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> memphis76 am 01.01.2009 20:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja das meint ich, sorry.

Da kann man sich ja "durchklicken", und unter Software stehen die ganzen Programme aufgelistet. Nach der Deinstallation gerade von Winamp und Mozilla ist noch der Firefox-Ordner, und Winamp taucht auch hier und da noch auf (u. a. Winamp Remote, ein Programm, was ich aber vorhin auch deinstalliert habe).

Allerdings ist unter Systemeinstellungen --> Software immer noch die Winamp-Toolbar zu sehen, und die lässt sich auch mit TuneUp nicht löschen. Der gleiche Hinweis wie oben beschrieben kommt: 

"Please use settings menu of Winamp Toolbar to remove the Winamp Toolbar for Firefox: Settings -> Uninstall

Thze Winamp Toolbar can also be removed via the Firefox browser. In the Browser menu, simply click: Tools -> Add-ons -> Winamp Toolbar -> Uninstall"


----------



## fiumpf (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem - Winamp Toolbar für Firefox*

Ok, mit TuneUp meinte ich dass lediglich der Eintrag im Softwaremenü entfernt werden kann - mein Fehler.

In der Registry kann man in folgenden Pfaden gefahrlos die Schlüssel löschen wenn man die Programme nicht mehr benötigt:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE

Ist ja logisch, wenn man das Programm nicht mehr installiert hat kann auch der Registryeintrag weg, da kann man nichts kaputtmachen. Da würde ich - nach der Deinstallation von WinAmp und FF - alles löschen was mit den beiden Programmen zu tun hat. *Aber Vorsicht:* Im Mozilla-Ordner befinden sich auch Thunderbird-Dateien, also nicht den Mozilla-Ordner löschen sondern nur die Unterordner für FF.
Wie du selber schon schreibst muss man in der Registry sehr vorsichtig sein, also lieber auch mal den Schlüssel exportieren bevor man ihn löscht.



Manchmal nisten sich solche Programme wie diese Toolbar auch unter folgenden Pfaden ein (in den Ordneroptionen alle Ordner anzeigen lassen):

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Anwendungsdaten
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Username\Anwendungsdaten
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Username\Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten

Da auch einfach mal schauen ob was drin ist was mit der Toolbar zu tun hat.


Zur Not einfach mal mit Firefox Portable probieren; oder zumindest bis zur Problemlösung die mobile Version nutzen.


----------



## memphis76 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem - Winamp Toolbar für Firefox*

Das mit den Thunderbird-Daten hab ich schon gesehen in der Registry. Natürlich trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis. Dort ist jetzt so ziemlich alles gelöscht, was mit Winamp oder Firefox zu tun hat. Nach einer Suche sind noch folgende Einträge zu finden unter HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\:

unter \.aiff
MPlayer2.BAK - Winamp.File.aiff
Winamp_Back - AIFFFile

und unter \shtml bzw. \.xht
(Standard) - FirefoxHTML

Unter den \Dokumenten und Einstellungen\ habe ich auch noch einige Firefox-Ordner gefunden, allerdings keinen Winamp .. ich hoffe, dass ich soweit alles getan und gelöscht habe, was geht.



			
				fiumpf am 01.01.2009 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Not einfach mal mit Firefox Portable probieren; oder zumindest bis zur Problemlösung die mobile Version nutzen.


Oh, den Eintrag hab ich gerad noch gar nicht gelesen. Probiere ich ggfs. mal aus. Danke!


----------



## memphis76 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem - Winamp Toolbar für Firefox*

Sooo, ich habe jetzt einiges ausprobiert und hab ein positives Ergebnis  

Entscheidend sind die Mozilla-Ordner unter:
- C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Carsten\Anwendungsdaten
- C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Carsten\Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten

Diese kann man im Prinzip einfach löschen, und danach startet Mozilla wieder. Ein extra Lösch-Vorgang in der Registry ist nicht erforderlich. 

Ich habe dann nach und nach (habe es ja vorher gesichert *g*) einzelne Dateien wieder in den Ordner reingeschoben, so dass ich auch meine Favoriten und andere Einstellungen wieder habe.

Firefox geöffnet, habe ich als erstes das AddOn von Winamp deinstalliert   Jetzt ist alles wieder wie gehabt .. und das ist auch gut so!

Vielen Dank nochmal für die schnelle und kompetente Hilfe. Ohne Dich wäre ich wohl entweder verzweifelt, oder hätte C:\ formatiert.

Gruß
Memph


----------

